# dolphin-emu-dev - core dump (abort trap)



## zspider (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi,

Now I know the emulators/dolphin-emu-devel is a development version, but it is the only version in the ports tree presently and it appears that almost everything works. However when OpenGL rendering is on, the emulator will die and produce the error 
	
	



```
core dump (abort trap)
```
 Now I am not sure if this is because of a Mesa problem or if it's a problem with the emulator itself.

Maybe the maintainer can shed some light on this?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 25, 2013)

Well, there's not much chance that the maintainer is actually here. Contact `make -C /usr/ports/emulators/dolphin-emu-devel maintainer`.


----------

